# pcv system troubleshooting?



## velowrench (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm about to replace the valve cover gaskets on my 2000 Passat v6 30valve engine a 3rd time in a short time. The first time I just replaced the valve cover and spark plug gaskets. Still leaked. Second time I added the cam valve tension gasket and half moon. Still leaks oil. I did use RTV in the gasket corners and the tensioner valley.

So, I have read that the PCV system may be causing this. If I remove the oil fill cap, there is no sucking sound or pull on my hand. Pull the PCV breather hose from either valve cover...no sucking from hose. No sucking from anywhere, except from the suction pump where I detached the PCV breather hose. I did not disconnect the check valve.

Shouldn't I hear or feel suction at those areas? If I replace the suction pump and check valve, should that give me vacuum? If not the PCV system, what else should I look at?

I don't drink, but I sure am thinking about starting. :banghead::beer:


----------



## Meldy Spud (Apr 30, 2008)

You didn't mention cam seals? I'm going through the same issue. I'm looking for further information on PCV also.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Disconnect the other end of the vacuum hose and try blowing and sucking through the valve. You should only be able to suck. If you can't, then it's clogged, and you need to clean it. If you can blow and suck, then it's stuck open, and you need to clean it. I hope this helps. :beer:


----------

